# Schriften im Bogen verzerren - Tutorial?



## phonoline (10. Juni 2007)

Moin,

klingt billig, weil verzerren von Schriften gerade in Freehand ja relative simpel ist, aber wenn es darum geht, solche Bögen hinzubekommen, scheiterts beir mir:












Ich meine dabei 'Rebel meets Rebel' in Bild 1, und 'STACKED' (die Version in der Mitte),  'New York' und 'Experience' in Bild 2 - wie macht man das in Vektorenprogrammen (also nicht mit Photoshop)?   Das sieht simpel aus, aber ich kriegs nicht hin. Ich wusste mal, dass man sowas in Corel Draw gut hinkriegt, aber irgendwie ist Corel Draw verpönt...   

Tipps und Anregungen wäre super!
Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Alexander


----------



## chritz tosh (13. Juni 2007)

Hiho! 

Schweinerei, dass Dir hier niemand bescheid gibt! 

Dann tu ich's halt ...  


Das Zauberwort in Freehand heisst hier: Linse 

Das Tool findest Du unter "Fenster -> Symbolleisten -> Xtra-Werkzeuge" 
Wandle die Schrift erst in Pfade, ziehe dann die Linse so auf, dass der Schritzug mittig im oberen Viertel des Kreises der Linse :suspekt: sitzt. 

Du kannst vielleicht auch noch mit dem 3D-Rotation-Werkzeug (links neben Linse) ein wenig feintuning betreiben. 

Die Tiefe der Buchstaben kriegst Du aber so nicht hin ... da musst Du dann schon mit der Hand nachhelfen ... 

Hoffe das hilft weiter, 
Grüße, Chris.


----------

